# Colouration of blue rams



## MartinW

I went to 2 pet shops looking for blue rams and I found some, but their colouration was very dull. The blue was very pale, and the contrast between the colours was very bad. I didn't consciously measure them there, because I didn't think about it, but I'm guessing they were around 1.5". I didn't buy any because I was hoping to find some with brighter colours. Will the colours become brighter with age or should I keep on looking for some with nicer colours? I'm planning on getting 2 of them. I'd like to find some similar to the one in this link:

http://www.alloddballaquatics.com/dwarfs/GermanBlueRam.jpg

Martin


----------



## Louis

Martin,

The dull colouration could be the result of several things. Food and water conditions being the more emphasized. Like many fish, Rams will tend to loose their colour when stressed and exposed to poor water conditions, but it can also be the result of how it was raised. The colouration of rams will "explode" dramatically during breeding as well. 

There are a lot of different foods out there that contain colour enhancers thats will gradually bring out the colours of the Rams, mind you that water conditions and everything else is up to par as well. 

It is hard to say in your situation, as rams also have relatively short life spans, and ones measuring 1.5" could mean that they have already matured. 

I am sure you could find ones that look similar to the ones in that picture. I usually purchase my rams from Big Als, as I find that they have the best quality. 

Best of Luck

Louis


----------



## nightowl1350

I breed ble rams and they do take a long time to colour up. I've had pairs form at 4 months old in my grow out tank, but they were not great in colour then. Now the same rams look great! 

At 1 1/2" the females are about full grown, but if it is males they may add 
1/2" + in size. They don't seem to colour up as much till breeding age plus a month or two. Natural light is the best to bring out theri colours and some tank lights wash out the colour in them. Stress is a huge factor in the colour and with quality foods you may bring the colour around. My rams go very pale when a tank light is turned on and stay that way for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Ciddian

I didnt know they were so sensitive in that way... interesting to know! I was wondering why i could only find dull rams too.. lol


----------



## MartinW

I was wondering how much the blue ram owners out there paid for their blue rams. At Big Al's they were $9 each (those were some of the dull ones I found) but at Super Pet they're $20. I wasn't able to see the Super Pet ones in person, so I don't know if there's much of a difference between them. I don't know why there's such a big difference. I've never bought a fish that was worth $20. I suppose I can afford 2 $20 ones, since I have some money saved up, but I'd rather get the $9 ones. I'll have to see the expensive ones though, maybe they're so expensive because they have nice colouration?


----------



## Louis

Hi Martin, 

I bought my Rams from a few different locations. Prices range from $4 to $9. Super pets are always expensive when it comes to fish prices, I do not think that the quality would be any better than big als, etc. They charge over $300 for a 5" Fuji Apple Discus..hehe


----------



## nightowl1350

Martin...too bad you are not in TO....I sell my rams much cheaper once they can be sexed. (next batch will be 2.50 or 3.00 each) If you are heading up this way it will be 2 months or so before they are ready  You could try contacting OttawaDiscus on here....I don't know what his prices are, but they maybe less than the lfs.


----------



## MartinW

Aghh! I wish I was in TO! I don't think I'll be there anytime soon. I think I'll wait until Big Al's gets their next batch of rams, and pick which ever ones look the best.


----------



## nightowl1350

If you are looking for a pair...females have a pink blly (when close to spawning), shorter front spike, the dorsal fin is a bit shorter (males often go past the start of the tail fin) and are smaller in length most of the time as well.

When you look for rams, check for ich.....they often have it in the stores and don't do great with most meds for it. If you get yours home and they develop it make sure they are in a QT tank, up the temp to about 86-88 (not 78) and add salt. Rams like warm water, 82-84 but will take the higher temps that will kill off ich.


----------



## WaterWorld

Hi nightowl, you say you're in brampton. I've considered buying some rams lately and they would look good in my 110 gal. You're rams will be ready in about 2-3 months, that would be sometime in July/August. I'll keep you in mind when the time comes and I'll contact you to come and see them and most likely pick up a pair. Contact you soon.


----------



## MartinW

I was looking around at SuperPet the other day, and the price there is insane! They are $20, but that's the manager's special sale price, they're actually normally $40!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Hi, the picture you post is not the true colour of a blue ram. You're not going to find one like that. It's the combination of a flash light and poor digital AI camera setting that production the picture in question.








This picture best represent what a good looking blue ram would look like. Although I think this one isn't fully mature as the red colour in the dorsal fin seems to be missing.
Also, the blue colour will only show up at certain angle. They colour up the best in a planted tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MartinW

Hi Zebra! The pic didn't work, maybe holo can fix it? I noticed none of the rams at pet shops are like the one I linked to, but if they're like the ones I saw at superpet I would be happy with that.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Lol... some kind of hot link protection... Anyway, you can find the picture here : http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=328

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nightowl1350

Ok WW, like I said they won't be ready for about 2-3 months. They are just starting to get some colour now. Very colourless as fry. If you check out the pic Brian posted reg his discus the rams trying to get into the pic are mine from a spawn last year. Keep in mind they are in a bare tank so their colour is not what it would be in a planted tank.

here is a link.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230


----------



## nightowl1350

WW...they are still not sexable (still under 4 months) but will soon be so let me know if you are interested in a month or so. I will be posting them for sale on here. (for sale section) The last rams I saw in BA's were 9 each for small ones (not 100% coloured up) and 12 each for the slightly larger ones.

The big ones looked nice, but I wouldn't pay $24 for a pair of rams 


Zebra is 100% right, in a bare bottomed tank, with no background rams don't have much colour. It is too bad that is how I rasie all mine, but once they hit tanks with backgrounds, gravel, real or plastic plants they just look better. My breeders are in a tank with gravel right now and look far better than siblings that are in a bare tank. I think they try to blend in with surroundings so they are not hunted down.


----------



## novice

*Blue rams*

I have noticed that on warmer days (do not have a heater in my tank) my rams are in splendid color and a real treat to watch.

I am still stuggling with breeding them,though.


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman

MartinW said:


> I was wondering how much the blue ram owners out there paid for their blue rams. At Big Al's they were $9 each (those were some of the dull ones I found) but at Super Pet they're $20. I wasn't able to see the Super Pet ones in person, so I don't know if there's much of a difference between them. I don't know why there's such a big difference. I've never bought a fish that was worth $20. I suppose I can afford 2 $20 ones, since I have some money saved up, but I'd rather get the $9 ones. I'll have to see the expensive ones though, maybe they're so expensive because they have nice colouration?


I bought my Rams from Big Als ..... 1.99 specials  

They were pretty dull at first but then the colors came in. I have some pics if you are interested.


----------



## MartinW

Hi Jayman! I still haven't bought any rams, but I would like to see pics of yours, so I have a good idea of what they'll look like once they colour up. I've been so busy with school and work!


----------



## WaterWorld

Hey TheoryOfAJayman, when did you buy your Rams @ big als that cost you $1.99?????????????????????


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman

I got them in Feb. I think. I would say about 4 maybe 5 months ago. 
It was a weekend special at Big Als Hamilton. I ended up with 8 for about 20 bux.

Forward me your email addy if you would like pics.


----------



## Pablo

MartinW said:


> I went to 2 pet shops looking for blue rams and I found some, but their colouration was very dull. The blue was very pale, and the contrast between the colours was very bad. I didn't consciously measure them there, because I didn't think about it, but I'm guessing they were around 1.5". I didn't buy any because I was hoping to find some with brighter colours. Will the colours become brighter with age or should I keep on looking for some with nicer colours? I'm planning on getting 2 of them. I'd like to find some similar to the one in this link:
> 
> http://www.alloddballaquatics.com/dwarfs/GermanBlueRam.jpg
> 
> Martin


So you want crappy inbred stunted rams like in your pic?   hehe


----------



## Pablo

Now thats a spicy Ram-ball


----------



## Pablo

Bolivian Rams are nice too (not actually related... should be called Crown Ruby cichlids but w/e)


----------

